# Regular Season Game 77 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(47-29)/(31-44)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, April 8, 8:00 p.m.*
*ARCO Arena*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Bibby / Martin / Artest / Abdur-Rahim / Miller*



*PREVIEW

Bonzi Wells emerged from the Rockets bench late in the first quarter Friday night and pulled off his warm-up pants as he reached the scorer's table.

Hold on ... Bonzi Wells?

That's right. Wells is back on the hardwood following a month-long stay on the inactive roster and will get another opportunity to work his way back into Houston's rotation Sunday night when the Rockets visit his former team, the Sacramento Kings.

Wells went on the inactive roster with a sore left foot following a Feb. 28 setback to Toronto, but, even after the injury had healed, he didn't return to the lineup because Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy had found an 8 1/2-man rotation without the forward.

That changed on Friday night.

With the Rockets playing .500 basketball over the previous six games, Van Gundy re-evaulated his rotation and plugged Wells into the lineup against the Blazers.

The coach said the move had everything to do with how his team was playing and had nothing to do with the absence of Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming, who both missed Friday's game with back injuries.

"I don't like what I see," Van Gundy said. "I'm going to go with seven games to further evaluate what exactly I think can give us the best chance to win, whether it's adding people or subtracting people."

Wells was the addition on Friday night.

Needing an offensive boost after watching his team struggle for points in the early going, Van Gundy inserted the swingman into the lineup with just over a minute in the first quarter. He

The coach ended up getting 23 minutes out of Wells. The swingman didn't necessarily have one of his strongest nights in that amount of time. He made just one of seven shots and finished with four points and five rebounds.

Wells said he didn't have much of a rhythm in his first significant action in a month.

"I wasn't even expecting to play," Wells said. "It's been tough. I haven't played or practiced in about a month, so this was my first day running up and down the court in a long time. It's been a long, frustrating year, but that's how the ball bounces from time to time. Hopefully, I can get it together sooner or later for the playoff push. If not, I guess I'll be watching again."

The challenge for Wells will be getting him to fit in the lineup with Yao and McGrady.

With the two stars missing over various periods this season, Wells hasn't had a chance to play with both stars at the same time.

"I haven't played one game yet with both of them all season," he said.

Wells certainly hasn't lost his confidence.

He came up big in the postseason last year when he averaged 23.2 points and 12.0 rebounds in a first round series against San Antonio.

When asked if he could the same with the Rockets, Wells pointed to his record.

"I know you've had cable these last few years, so you know what it is," Wells said. "This team is different, though. I'm more of a role player on this team. On my previous teams, I was one of the focale guys that got all the looks. Hopefully, I'll get into a rhythm. If not, I'll just pass the ball to Yao and Mac. That's not a bad thing."

The Rockets are certainly hoping Wells' latest shot at earning playing time will work out. Since arriving in town as a free agent shortly before training camp, Wells has had trouble staying on the floor for various reasons. He's played in only 27 games this season, averaging 8.2 points and 4.4 rebounds.

"He can help a lot," Rockets guard Luther Head said. "He's Bonzi. He can come in and rebound, score and do whatever we need. He can produce for us. He's going to be a big plus."*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

SO T-mac and Yao are both playing tomorrow?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Well Utah lost today so hopefully we win


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope TMAC & Yao play. Not sure they will though.

On a side not Jazz losy again(to a Ray Allen less Sonics.......) so we win againt the Kings and we are within half a game again.............


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets All-Stars Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming, both of whom have been suffering with aching backs, said Saturday that they felt fine and should be ready to go in tonight's game at Sacramento, Calif.
> 
> "I feel better than (Friday) night," Yao said. "I'm going to try and play in (tonight's) game."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

Must win


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

As a matter of fact ,Rockets is less attractive if Tmac & Yao were out .


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets On!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Wells Update_
> 
> "I'm not going to evaluate a guy day-to-day," Van Gundy said. "Obviously, we didn't do well as a group, but that's not on one guy. *I'm going to play him in these last six games just to try and firm up what we're going to do rotation-wise in the playoffs.*"


It'll be interesting to see what he can do against Utah in the last game of the season.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If Yao or T-Mac plays tonight, we have a chance to win. If not, it will be a very hard game.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn ! My stake losed out ! How did I get the money in the forum ?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey does anyone have links to stream it like last time?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

A Rocket win tonight will make monday seem like wednesday! let's Go!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is Yao starting?


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Yao seems good ! fgm-a 6-8, gets 16pts ,4rebs ,until now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao has how many Blocks @ the half?! I like our History w/ 50 @ the half...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock up 1 heading into the 4th....Chuck Hayes "All Hustle" 1st teamer


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac with 36 pts, 10 ast. Yao 18 pts, 4 blk.

Bonzi 5 min, 2 TOs, 0-1 FG :dead:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao w/ 5 fouls....ugh

HEAD IS CRAZY FROM 3!....How big was the Block/Save by J.Howard for a Head 3?! vet. play...Tmac should be back in


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

chuck Hayes is the shhhh tonight!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

everyone's playing so well, but Sactown's still not out of this yet. Rafer Alston needs to learn when to stop shooting, as if I haven't stressed that enough in the past. 

Yao got into foul trouble, but great to finally see both of them have a decent game at the same time.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

We're better off with Head playing the PG

At least he makes the shots he takes

2-10 OMFG


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

There you go Shane...up by 6.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

somehow, I don't think Bonzi's gonna make it back into the rotation come playoff time.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> somehow, I don't think Bonzi's gonna make it back into the rotation come playoff time.


He has 5 more games to try.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

good win, everyone played well, and we made all our FTs in the end. 40/8/10 for T-Mac, the stats speak for itself. Luther's been on fire with his shot as of late, a great sign as the season's winding down.

Despite losing our last 3 before this we're only 1/2 back of Utah now... If everyone stays healthy, I really believe we WILL overtake them for homecourt


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Head was on fire this game so obviously Wells will struggle for game time.

Also would like to see TMAC play minimum of 12mins at PG. Another 10 assist game amazing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Also would like to see TMAC play minimum of 12mins at PG. Another 10 assist game amazing.


When Luther is playing and Rafer is out, T-Mac is the PG.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> When Luther is playing and Rafer is out, T-Mac is the PG.


I have seen Luther take it most times. (maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> I have seen Luther take it most times. (maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.)


Luther just gets the ball upcourt, but T-Mac is the one making plays.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

well done,rockets!:clap:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HHhhnmmmn Well Yao carried us in the first half and dominated w/ 16 and 3 blks, then Tracy whom everybody thought sucked just a couple of games ago dropped 40 10 8? :clap2: 
Remember, that guy whose got a thread on this board whose playing like horse manure? That guy that I said not to worry about? :raised_ey That guy that I said would have a near Triple double as soon as he came back:argue: That guy that I DAMN WELL SAID HAS HIS MOJO? :naughty: DIDN'T YOU DAWGS HEAR ME???? RESPECT MAIY AUTHARTAAIIII....:rocket:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Alston has shot only 33% from beyond the arc since Yao's return. 20% over the last six games. And it's not luck. He has been missing badly. 

Worth considering Head at the point again?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You know everyone was saying JVG especially that the ball will find its way to Yao and I know he had 18points was in foul trouble and we won but he only took 8 shots............

Thats 12 shots last two games.........


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

hroz said:


> You know everyone was saying JVG especially that the ball will find its way to Yao and I know he had 18points was in foul trouble and we won but he only took 8 shots............
> 
> Thats 12 shots last two games.........


Yea, but if Tracy plays the same way he played tonight i dont mind him taking those shots.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah but Alston took more shots than Yao.........

I like it when TMAC is shooting and hitting his shots alot of shots.
But surely Yao should take more shots than Rafer?????????????
I know you are in his fan club but surely youd say Yao must take more shots than Rafer???????
WOW you got 2 more people in the Rafer fan club...............


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I had a feelin we'd comeback. Luther we all love you lol


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> You know everyone was saying JVG especially that the ball will find its way to Yao and I know he had 18points was in foul trouble and we won but he only took 8 shots............
> 
> Thats 12 shots last two games.........


He would have gotten more this game if the refs hadn't called two ticky tack fouls and one phantom foul on him. He only played like 6 minutes in the second half.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

hroz said:


> Yeah but Alston took more shots than Yao.........
> 
> I like it when TMAC is shooting and hitting his shots alot of shots.
> But surely Yao should take more shots than Rafer?????????????
> ...


Alston should never take more shots then Yao, im just glad that Tracy brought this one home even though Yao played only 24 minutes cause of foul trouble. 
Rafer is having another hot streak at the 3p-line, he's 10/48 over the last 6 games. 

BTW im amazed too about the Rafer fan-club. I started it as a kind of a joke and i was sure that no-one was never going to join it :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay I will concede on the count that Yao was in foul trouble and didnt play many minutes.

Note but if Yao only gets 4 shots in a game again(ala Warriors game) I will start crying............




> BTW im amazed too about the Rafer fan-club. I started it as a kind of a joke and i was sure that no-one was never going to join it


well good for Rafer he proves you wrong


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> He would have gotten more this game if the refs hadn't called two ticky tack fouls and one phantom foul on him. He only played like 6 minutes in the second half.


On Yao's touches:
:clap2: PREACH GIRL:clap2:


----------

